# Batch file helpies!



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok, I have this little shit that goes to my school that has embarrassed my family yada, yada, yada.
I wanna make his life hell. I have dscovered he has a RAID 0 array of 5TB full of pirated stuff. Dickhead.:shadedshu

I'm making a fake hack program that I told him will help him win at a Game called Toribash that he loves...It does jack shit...

here's what I have:

@echo off
COLOR 0C
echo.
echo.
echo   Install hack?
echo.
echo.
Pause

(here I wanna copy another batch file that copies it self and formats his C: Drive! that I made to the scheduled tasks and specify a date and time to run it...1 day after the holidays start at a random time ((we has 8 week holidays lol))) How do I do this?

Thanks guys!

Lol i"m such a child.  (NOTE: If anyone is wondering if this is right, then it is...this cunt wad has wrecked my old pc that I loved, my iPod, stole $800 dollars out of my wallet and it is only right, and besides half his stuff is pirated so he is a dipshit and a half.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 22, 2009)

We do not assist in "making his life hell."  Go to the authorities and don't stoop to his level.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> We do not assist in "making his life hell."  Go to the authorities and don't stoop to his level.



Just this once...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 22, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Just this once...



Do you really want to get banned from TPU?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok close the thread!


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 22, 2009)

We help people at Techpowerup; we do not hurt them.


----------

